# Hemangiosarcoma



## Hollandpaws (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello, 

Our beautiful 6 year old golden was recently diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. Like as of this week. We discovered it after he collapsed on me at the dog park on Monday. He has a tumor in his heart that has spread into his chest and into his lungs ?. 

A symptom of the hemangiosarcoma is pericardial effusion, so basically the sac surrounding his heart is filling up with blood that is breaking off of the tumor. This sac doesnt stretch so it presses inward on the heart. This is what caused him to suddenly collapse and need emergency surgery.

He has been givin a very poor prognosis. They do not know at what rate the pericardial sac will fill. So this issue could arise again tomorrow, a week from now, or a month from now. We just dont know. The cancer has spread throughout his body enough that chemo would just be an extension to his life. Euthanasia has been recommended, as he has less time than more. 

We are at a point where we need to make one of the hardest decisions ever. I seriously do not want him to succumb to his disease. I feel he doesnt deserve to experience what happened to him on Monday, he deserves to feel happy and strong his last days. Not in and out of a hospital getting poked and prodded, still knowing the disease will eventually defeat him. 

I know this is our decision and only ours, I'm just curious if anyone has some insight. Its hard because he doesnt feel any pain yet, hes drinking, eating, playing with toys, etc. But he does have a serious heart issue with no way to tell what could happen. 

I have this feeling I'm doing the wrong thing. But I couldn't deal with the pain of trying to keep him around for our benefit, just to have him experience trauma he doesnt deserve.

I apologize for the rambling.. I am very torn at the moment, but if you have some time please feel free to comment. We would really appreciate it.

Holland's Dad


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sending you strength. I encourage you to trust your instincts; you have Holland's best interest in mind as you decide when to say goodbye. You are in my thoughts. I am truly sorry for Holland's diagnosis.


----------



## Hollandpaws (Sep 25, 2017)

Rusty9294 said:


> Sending you strength. I encourage you to trust your instincts; you have Holland's best interest in mind as you decide when to say goodbye. You are in my thoughts. I am truly sorry for Holland's diagnosis.


Thank you for the kind words. It means alot to us ?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for Holland's diagnosis. I hate that cancer and it scares me to even think about it. There are a lot of members whose dog's have had it. Hopefully their experience will help you decide. I can tell you have given Holland a good life.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry you are going through this with your sweet Holland. Sounds like what happened to our boy Cosmo a few years ago. He had a persistent cough and X-rays of his lungs showed metastatic cancer. Further investigation found his tumor at the base of his heart. I was in complete shock filled with so many mixed emotions like you describe. Just take it one day/moment at a time. Enjoy every moment with him. Take him to his favorite places, feed him all his favorite foods and play all his favorite games. Trust your inner voice.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I am so sorry for this horrible diagnosis. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time as you try to make a decision. Its hard because he continues to play and eat like everything is ok. I am new to this group and joined bc I recently loss my Callie at age 8 suddenly so I don't know a lot about this particular illness. We have always treated Callie and our other pups with both conventional medicine and holistic intervention so I am not sure if there's any intervention for the illness Holland has. I wish you the best at this difficult time.


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi,

I am so sad for you and Holland.
My family and I just went through the same thing with my sweet Buddy on July 22nd.
I did not know anything was wrong until he could not stand up and was having a hard time breathing.

We thought he would bounce back and waited a bit before taking him to the emergency vet.
He basically, cried a very loud squeal and went limp but my husband somehow jolted him
back to life and we took him to the emergency vet where they said that he had a tumor in 
his heart and the sac around the heart had filled with blood and had to be drained. 

We did that and then the vet said that we would wait and see how fast it filled again. It filled back up 2cc 
in an hour.

The vet said he could drain it again and take him home with us but that we would run the risk of letting Buddy
die a very painful death. So we let the vet help him go. My heart has been shattered ever since.

In the last 4 weeks since losing him, I have questioned if we did the right thing and let the vet euthanize him.

We agonized over whether or not to do it and spent 3 hours on the floor
hugging and telling Buddy how much we loved him. His eyes were still bright and he seemed 
himself, so it was the hardest thing I have ever done. 

But once I read all of the stories from people who have had their beloved dogs just drop and die on the spot from this awful hemangiosarcoma, 

I was grateful that the emergency vet helped Buddy. The vet did tell us that we could do open heart surgery but that 
their is no good outcome with that because hemangiosarcoma is not curable and the chemo 
doesn't work very well with that cancer. 

If Holland seems happy, as did Buddy, just love 
him as much as possible. Don't overwork him and don't give anything that could make the 
tumor bleed more. I had been giving Buddy Omega 3 fish oil and taurine for years because 
of a heart murmur (his cardiologist prescribed this) and I feel that if I had known he had 
a bleeding tumor in his heart, I would have stopped this immediately. 

Only you know what is best for you and Holland. I am so sorry that you have to go through
this. I am sending you and Holland lots of prayers for help during this most difficult time.


----------



## AlanG (Jul 11, 2018)

So sorry to hear you are going through this.

I've had two goldens pass from cancer, one with warning and one without.
Sammy died from hemangio the same day we noticed something was wrong.
I am still distraught over his passing because it was so sudden and we never had any final time with him.
He ultimately died from heart failure due to the tumor on his heart, even after multiple pericardiocentesis.

When our our Murphy was diagnosed with Lymphoma we at least were able to treat that for a while and spend great quality time with him.
That helped in dealing with his passing.

I feel its great to be able to cherish the time you have left, but if you think he is ever in any pain or discomfort then discuss with your vet immediately and do whats most humane for him.

My heart goes out to you during this time.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am all too familiar with this disease. I had one dog diagnosed 7 years ago, thought we had time, she passed away 5 days after diagnosis. We lost our 6 year old suddenly in March, no warning, fine in the morning, gone at night. There are no easy answers to what you should do. All I can say is I know exactly the heartbreak you are going thru. Hugs.


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hemangiosarcoma Diet & Supplement Protocols for dogs - A holistic Approach

This is a closed group on Facebook that you should look into. They have a great deal of information and support that you may find helpful.
It was too late for me and Buddy but you may have some options here.

Hugs to you and Holland


----------



## Hollandpaws (Sep 25, 2017)

GraceNote313 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am so sad for you and Holland.
> My family and I just went through the same thing with my sweet Buddy on July 22nd.
> ...


Thankyou so much for taking the time to write this too us. We really do appreaciate it. Knowing that we are not alone in this situation.

I feel your pain, I really do and I can only imagine the thoughts going through your head. You are totally right in saying only we know what is best for our boy holland.
I'm sorry if this sounds rushed. I am currently at work and trying to process all this and read these comments while keeping it together ?

From all the comments and other things I have read and everything surrounding this horrible disease, I feel comfortable saying that euthanasia is a gift for our holland and your buddy. As hard as it is to think about, we are here to protect these guys. and sometimes that's what we must do.

Again thankyou, sending love and support.


----------



## Hollandpaws (Sep 25, 2017)

AlanG said:


> So sorry to hear you are going through this.
> 
> I've had two goldens pass from cancer, one with warning and one without.
> Sammy died from hemangio the same day we noticed something was wrong.
> ...





my4goldens said:


> I am all too familiar with this disease. I had one dog diagnosed 7 years ago, thought we had time, she passed away 5 days after diagnosis. We lost our 6 year old suddenly in March, no warning, fine in the morning, gone at night. There are no easy answers to what you should do. All I can say is I know exactly the heartbreak you are going thru. Hugs.





GraceNote313 said:


> Hemangiosarcoma Diet & Supplement Protocols for dogs - A holistic Approach
> 
> This is a closed group on Facebook that you should look into. They have a great deal of information and support that you may find helpful.
> It was too late for me and Buddy but you may have some options here.
> ...


I really want to thank all of you for your input. As hard as it is to swallow, everybody seems to be on the same page and very understanding. It's always a confusing ordeal when you see them acting themselves, and nothing is bothering them, but yet euthanasia is being tossed around so it definitely tugs on the heart strings.

We want what is best for our pup. And too see him go out strong and happy, surrounded by people that love him, would just mean the world to us. 

For those who have gone through what we currently are, are remembering a lost one, or experienced a more traumatic experience, I really thank you from the bottom of my heart. We love these guys so much, and the happiness is what makes us complete.

Thankyou everyone


----------



## Hollandpaws (Sep 25, 2017)

Here's a picture of our pup. Hes a good boy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear you are going through this.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

We also went through the same thing. Abby collapsed (age 6). Took her to the vets. Fluid around her heart, but not enough to drain. We knew her time was very limited with us. We pampered and loved her for another month before she passed in our house. Prayers to Holland, you, and your family. Agnes


----------



## Hollandpaws (Sep 25, 2017)

Thankyou for taking the time to comment on this. You have no idea how much this means to us. Thankyou so much ❤❤


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for what you and Holland are going through.
I lost my first boy to cancer several years ago and my girl to cancer a few years ago. 

It's a very difficult decision to make, I think in your heart you will know when it's time. It's fortunate we-humans, are able to make the decision to set them free so they will no longer suffer. 

I've always felt the thought of not having them in my life was unbearable, but the thought of them suffering or seeing them in pain was even more unbearable.

If you have religious beliefs, knowing they are whole again, enjoying life as they once did and that you will be together again one day, may help you with making this decision. 

My thoughts are with you and Holland


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

He is a beautiful boy. <3 <3 <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GraceNote313 said:


> He is a beautiful boy. <3 <3 <3



I agree, he is a beautiful boy.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry you have to go through this, it's a heartbreaking decision but the kindest.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Holland is such a sweet pup! I am sorry that you are facing this as so many of us have gone through. It was just a month ago that my Buddy was happy and normal and suddenly collapsing and rushing into ER. Same scenario. It is shocking, it is heart wrenching, all those emotions that races through you. It is true only you and your loved ones can make that decision for Holland. It's a hard decision, something that I wish we never have to go through again. My prayers are with you and Holland at this time.


----------



## Jingles Mama (Apr 30, 2018)

My heart literally hurts for you after reading this thread. We lost our 9.5 yr old precious golden Jingles to this awful diseases on July 31st. She had emergency surgery on April 27th. Cancer was in her spleen, which had ruptured and was removed, and some mets were found in her liver. We let her go when she had another bleed that her body didn't re-absorb; I suspected as much the morning of when she seemed to not quite feel well. In this way, they tell us. We knew before the vets even examined her that it was time. I am still shattered thinking about it. I hate that you have to go through this. I pray your sweetheart lets you know when it is time and that you have peace about this overwhelming decision. Sending you guys big prayers.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I am extremely sorry to hear about very handsome Holland's diagnosis. Hemangio is a vile, cruel disease, and I despise even hearing the word. 

Like many other on this forum, I have had first hand experience with it unfortunately, and we are actually coming up on the two year anniversary of my once in a lifetime dog Axl's death caused by it at 8.5 years old. One vet that worked on Ax described it as being similar to a car accident in that seemingly healthy, active, vital dogs go from perfectly normal and happy, to death's door suddenly. A sonogram showed Ax had a bleeding tumor on his spleen and they suggested euthanasia immediately, but I wanted to give him every chance. We had the surgery done which he came through like a champ. His spleen was removed as well as a lobe of his liver to which it had already spread unbeknownst to us. The remainder of his liver had metastasizes and he was given a very poor prognosis of a month. He lasted 40 days, not all of them good, especially at the end. I honestly to this day don't know whether or not we made the right decision on his behalf, but he had a ton of fight and life left in him at that point, and I felt like I owed him the chance to try. 

I know exactly what you mean regarding how difficult a decision this is when your beloved dog seems perfectly fine after the initial bleed is dealt with. That was a decision I wouldn't wish on anyone. Do what your heart tells you to do and Godspeed to both you and Holland.

If you do decide to try and prolong his life, definitely check out Yunnan Baiyao, it's an inexpensive Chinese herb, readily available on Amazon, that will in some cases slow or temporarily stop active bleeds. It's unfortunately not a miracle cure, but it may just add some quantity and quality to whatever time Holland has left if you decided to go that route.

Spoil him rotten, take lots of pics and vids, take him to favorite places, and live in the moment. Take care.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We lost our 13+ year old golden, Honey to Lymphoma Aug. 13, 2014 and As I held her as my vet helped her pass, I told him she was my last dog. I got my first in 1956 at age 11 (English Setter pup to distemper) and had lost so many since and I just coudln't go thru it again. He just said to me "Sandra, your heart will tell you what to do) and a week and half later we adopted a blind 7 yer old Great Pyrenees. Shaggy had been caged his first 6 years and was really a mess with very bad er infection, skin just clearing up from staph, etc. Bu the was a loving, awesome and very quick learning dog. We had had him 3 weeks and 3 days and that morning he wouldn't get up. He normally was so happy to go out and do his business and them come back in and eat. We got him to the vet and a tumor on his spleen had ruptured and he was bleeding out and nothing could be done other than let him go without suffering another minute and we did. It was my first time with hemangiosarcoma. I last Honey t Lymphoma, another golden, KayCee to gastorinstestional stromal tumor, and Irish Setter, Boots to bone cancer We had had no warning of anything wrong with Shaggy, the Pyrenees.

Then in Feb. 2015 we adopted an 11 year old golden retriever. She had bad arthritis in hips and knees and we treated her and had had her on Adequan for about 6 weeks and she was doing so well, and then as with Shaggy, she was having a great time one day, the next morning she wouldn't getup. Tried and just collapsed., Got her to vet, her tumor was on her liver and she was bleeding to death, and nothing could be done. Bless her little heart, she was gone before my vet could finish the injection. She was just 4 months shy of her 13th birthday.


I saw as long as your beautiful boy is eating and enjoying life, enjoy the time you have with him. Do hsi favorite things. Our 11 year old Great Pyrenees was diagnosed with liver disease a year ago this past Jan. and we didn't' expert to have him 6 months. Has been 19 months and he is still with us, tho so skinny. Buthe loves his walks, conversing with the dogs around us, watching me cook his food, his treats, his rides in the car. But when he doesn't enjoy it, we will let him go. We decided quality life is more important than quantity of life. Bless you and you most beautiful Holland


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Holland is in my thoughts. Hang in there little one. Sharing a promising study, worth researching … https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2012/11/07/mushroom-cancer-treatment.aspx#!


----------

